# Stroud Meet Friday September 10th



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi All

The last one didn't get off the ground, mainly because of the weather we had been having, so let's try again.

So the proposed date is 10th September 2004 which is a Friday.

Let me know soon.

Lee


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Also Sunday 26th September for those who can't make a school night!!!

Or is that too close, maybe just one or the other then?!?!?!?!


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Defo 26 Sep.

Probo 10 Sep (TA weekend but it's local so I can be late!).


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

I can make the 26th, lets keep trying on this one, would be nice to get a middle of the country group going 8) 
Keep to to same meeting place and perhaps a pub to finish with :!:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

I can't do the earlier date as am on hols, but lets hope for the later date and that our boxing /fighting champ JampoTT can come also :lol: 
Need to meet the King of the Z's


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I have waited until now to post again, hoping for some response.

Is anyone interested??

Maybe the dates are all wrong, or people can't get a pass for the evening, partners are more than welcome too!!!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Slighty dissapointed with the response, maybe people are on holiday.

Can't say I didn't try!!!


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Slighty dissapointed with the response, maybe people are on holiday.
> 
> Can't say I didn't try!!!


Ho hum. 26th is still in my diary.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Lee
unfortunately, I've got works stuff :? booked for both dates (along the lines of 'attendance isn't compulsory, but.....' :evil: )

What sort of thing are you proposing doing?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

you have IM BTW


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for your responses guys!!

What we proposed doing last time was a 45 minute cruise through the countryside, then to the Air Balloon or Hungry Horse pub for some nosh, then a further drive or disperse.

Fire some dates at me and let's get this thing off the ground.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Thanks for your responses guys!!
> 
> What we proposed doing last time was a 45 minute cruise through the countryside, then to the *Air Balloon* or Hungry Horse pub for some nosh, then a further drive or disperse.
> 
> Fire some dates at me and let's *get this thing off the ground.*


oh VERY good! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

will dig my diary out in a mo


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Let's make this the best area for a meet.

As the saying goes, organise a meet and they will come!!!!  :lol:

In time every other area will want to come to ours!!!


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Not heard anything about the 26th.... which is good for me I'm afraid..... I've rebooked my cancelled cruise fitting for the 25th and will be staying with family through to the Sunday.

Sorry folks.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

How about cobining it with the Taunton Audi event Stu has sorted out here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=31234 ?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sure good point, ok anyone from this area want to go, let's make it a biggy!!


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

I'm going.

and need to PM ttStu. Memo to self....


----------

